# ga16de headers



## b14bomber (Sep 29, 2009)

i recently purchased a obx header for my 99 ga16de sentra. so one day i decided to put it in. i pulled apart everything and lined up the header. the one thing that i was concerned about even before i started was the egr pipe coming into the exhaust manifold. and sure enough it didnt even line up,in fact it didnt e ven screw into the hole that obx had put in it. i was soooooo pissed off. so i put everything back togerther and decided to take a break from this project. can anyone help me out?i really dont want the headers to go to waste after all i didnt buy it for nothing.:wtf:


----------



## RUF (Jul 26, 2009)

So did the headers fit on the cylinder head or is it just the EGR that won't line up? I say to hell with the egr. Put a bolt in the header and a plate where the line runs to the intake. Block it off.


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

hey unless i miss something my car wont idle if the EGR is BLOCK or not connected but not kidding i put it on my obx header but i cant get it to line up so i took a torch to it and did my best bending it it gose in at a slight angle but i cant get it to screw in however doing so my car will now run idle but the idle bounce alot then i sealed the leaks the car will idles smoothly


find someone who have pipe bending tools buy a pipe with similar size and bend it to lenght then get the old egr pipe cut it so you can get the screw and the nut at each end put it on the new one after it bent to shape flair the tip of the pipe and put it in...that what i am going to do since i sealed the leaks and already took a torch to it im statified and later when im not lazy i will do it properly

reason why to buy a new brass pipe is causes the old one was heated cooled for millions of times it gonna be a B%($*# to bend i spent days bending by hands and torch then after i get it good enough my dad says oh we could of use my tools for this and that .... i wanted to kick him for that -_- lol


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

my advice if that if it doesnt fit your car like a glove send it back or dont put it. those are complications that you shouldnt have to go through. i know ppl with obx headers not excatly on our cars but they fit in like stock but i could be wrong good luck


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

sinning said:


> my advice if that if it doesnt fit your car like a glove send it back or dont put it. those are complications that you shouldnt have to go through. i know ppl with obx headers not excatly on our cars but they fit in like stock but i could be wrong good luck


I was thinking the same thing OBX takeing a short cut or people on ebay saying it a perfect fix I do my own repairs all the time with my cars my hummer H1 toyota suv volvo s80 and of course my pesonal fav my sentra been doing it for awhile now so it a little easy for me to just make a few mods

it will take time though since you cant return the headers now might as well think and find the most efficence way good luck


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Just remove the EGR


----------



## bbeauchaine87408 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Don't you people have emissions testing?*

If you pull the EGR, you can guarantee a CEU will soon follow. You'll never pass emissions, if that matters to you.


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

I can tell you from experience that OBX headers can be a real pain. I have a set on my maxima. I had the engine on a stand and it was still a pain in the ass. I had no issues with the EGR tube but the flange under the oil pan was not easy to bolt together. After I had thought about it for a while I figured out that I had to loosen the flange on the right bank and they went together like a glove. Also when i put the engine in the car the pipe lined up perfectly with the exaust channel down the center of the car. i will say that yeah it was a bitch, but it was totally worth the work. OBX makes good stuff. I can personally attest to the quality of the welds, flanges, gaskets etc. Just keep working with it and most importantly dont give up. When you do get them on dont forget to re- torque the bolts on the head after about 500 miles. Good Luck.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

bbeauchaine87408 said:


> If you pull the EGR, you can guarantee a CEU will soon follow. You'll never pass emissions, if that matters to you.


In Florida we dont have emissions testing


----------



## SentraThis96 (Nov 14, 2009)

RUF said:


> So did the headers fit on the cylinder head or is it just the EGR that won't line up? I say to hell with the egr. Put a bolt in the header and a plate where the line runs to the intake. Block it off.


Does this improve performance at all? Do you have to take the manifold cover off to get the copper off the manifold? I saw on the "TheSentraChannel" the guy's 200sx had it off and he didn't get a CEL or anything but is it worth taking it off to gain performance? This also may be a retarted question but can you put on OBX headers with the stock exhaust pipe or do you need to upgrade the cat or take the cat off? If you gut the cat will you get an o2 sensor misreading? Lot of questions I know but thats why i come to the experts haha.


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

I didnt have to buy any replacement parts but i did anyway i remove the catlist and the pipe after it then i use the orginal pipe with the 02 sensor in it and from there i got a new catalist and a catback system now the only problem I had was finding a replacement gasket finaly found one from the header to the pipe


----------

